# Hippodrome theatre, Gala Bingo, Dudley, November 2010



## TranKmasT (Nov 5, 2010)

> The Hippodrome, built as a ‘twice nightly’ theatre in 1938 next door to the Plaza and opposite the Odeon Cinema, replaced the Opera House, destroyed by fire in 1936, on the same site. Externally like a super cinema of the time, in buff brick. At the centre, above the canopy, there were originally glazed, now blind, panels between the brick end bays, divided by two tall brick mullions. Above this a deep brick attic is divided by five horizontal bands. The name HIPPODROME in a central panel has been removed. Plain flank. Fly tower. Small foyer. The fan-shaped auditorium has not been destructively altered for bingo use. Stalls rake rises to a rear terrace. Single, steeply raked, deep balcony. Square proscenium with moulded architrave. Ceiling and walls with simple moulded ornament. Major adaptations have been made within the stage house. The building is well maintained and the interior still has a theatrical ‘feel’. It would be possible to return it to live use, but it would be necessary to remove the structural steelwork inserted in the fly tower. The stage is quite shallow, but there is open land at the rear.



Visited with donebythehands.

The Dudley plaza used to sit next to it which then became Lazer quest before it was knocked down. 







1)




2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)




13)




14)




15)




16)




17)




18)




19)




Some grafitti from 1964
20)




21)




22)




23)




24)




Ta, very much.....


Thanks!


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lovin this very much feller..


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow... awesome pictures of an awesome site! keep up the good work mate look forward to seeing more of your posts!


----------



## KooK. (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice work, looks like a good explore.


----------

